# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Experienced optician seeking position in Hawaii

## spexgrrrl

My husband's company is relocating us to Kailua Kona, HI...just found out today and I'm very excited about the opportunity!  I will be arriving the week of October 22nd, so I wanted to post this ASAP!  I am dedicated and love what I do.  I have about 10 years experience and have my ABO, however I understand that Hawaii is a license state so I'm interested in finding out how to persue the license and do it the right way.  I'd be happy to submit my resume and references upon response to my post.  Thank you for your time!  :bbg:


~Nicole in North Dakota

----------


## k12311997

> My husband's company is relocating us to Kailua Kona, HI...just found out today and I'm very excited about the opportunity! I will be arriving the week of October 22nd, so I wanted to post this ASAP! I am dedicated and love what I do. I have about 10 years experience and have my ABO, however I understand that Hawaii is a license state so I'm interested in finding out how to persue the license and do it the right way. I'd be happy to submit my resume and references upon response to my post. Thank you for your time! :bbg:
> 
> 
> ~Nicole in North Dakota


 
now there is a climate change,  good luck on the job search.

----------


## spexgrrrl

Thanks!  Nice to see a fellow video game junkie!  :D

----------


## Jacqui

If you find 2 jobs let me know.

----------


## spexgrrrl

> If you find 2 jobs let me know.


;)  Will do!

----------


## a_este

You should contact the Walmart in Kona, Vision Center.  They are operated by NVI, and have been looking for licenses in the past.  Licensed opticians are hard to find in Hawaii.  To be licensed, you'll need to pass your NCLE, and the submit both certificates and proof of two years of experience to the state.  Good luck!
-Amy Este, Walmart Health and Wellness Director

----------

